

Jashkenas and Brendan Eich talking about the future of Javascript at JSConf '11 - knowtheory
http://blip.tv/jsconf/jsconf2011-jeremy-ashkenas-5258082

======
jashkenas
As a quick note, some of the things that Brendan mentioned in the talk didn't
end up making it in to Harmony. Here's a link to the meeting minutes:

[https://mail.mozilla.org/pipermail/es-
discuss/2011-May/01474...](https://mail.mozilla.org/pipermail/es-
discuss/2011-May/014748.html)

Notably, arrow functions and paren-free blocks of code didn't make it in ...
classes and comprehensions did.

~~~
knowtheory
Hey Jeremy, i know that there's been a lot of discussion on the es-discussion
list that decided how that all shaped up, but i can barely keep up with the
flood of mail that comes through. How do you manage it? Do you actually keep
up with all the messages that come through?

~~~
jashkenas
Shamefully, I don't subscribe to es-discuss. I just visit the archive pages
every once in a while, and read the threads that look interesting.

~~~
knowtheory
Hah, i'd actually just unsubscribed from es-discuss earlier this week. I
couldn't handle the deluge. I'll consider doing something similar.

------
thristian
Man, I'm sure I've watched Python conference videos at offline, downloaded
from some button or link in the blip.tv web-page, but I sure can't find it
now.

If you want to download the video without waiting for network buffering, or on
a device without an Internet connection (or without a Flash plugin), the RSS
feed has links to downloadable MPEG4 files:

<http://blip.tv/jsconf/rss>

------
BasDirks
Very inspiring stuff from Jeremy Ashkenas. Also, he's made talking-with-ones-
hands into an art.

------
swah
This just in: jashkenas is a great speaker too.

------
praxxis
I'm not a huge fan of CoffeeScript in general, but one big plus in its favour
would be the ability to write one set of CoffeeScript that compiles to
JavaScript AND ES.next. That way you could serve the regular JS to older
browsers, and the newer JS to browsers that support it.

~~~
TrevorBurnham
It's an interesting idea, but how much of a benefit would there really be to
serving ES.next code to people with modern browsers? I'd love to see
benchmarks / realistic code size comparisons.

